# Advice Needed for Trip to Switzerland



## HikerG

Hi,

Planning to do some walking in Switzerland this July. From what I have read a good base would be Gindlewald so I was wondering if people could tell me what campsites they recommend here. I have a 6 metre Hymer but want to attach a Movelite XL awning. Do Swiss sites have a problem with awnings this size?

Thanks

Gary


----------



## DaveJM

Grindelwald is quite close to Interlaken - if I recall about a 20 min train ride.

At Interlaken there is an excellent campsite called Camping Lazy Rancho which we have stayed at on two occasions - I would recommend it. You can catch a small bus about 200yds from the campsite which will take you into Interlaken - a five minute ride.

We have a 5m awning on our Hymer and no problem on the campsite.

David


----------



## Zozzer

Were are heading out to the Lazy Ranchero at Interlaken in June.

I was advised against Grindelwall or Lauterbrunnen because they are up a long valley, meaning I would have to tramp in and out along the same road should I wish to go anywhere else in the area. 

We feel basing ourselves in Interlaken, gives a wider choice of opportunities.


----------



## Bimobil

Hi Gary,

We stayed here in grindlewald last year on our way back from the dolomites.

It is in a very good location close to the rail station on the edge of town, the compromise with this site was it is on sloping ground but the friendly owner has loads of blocks. also there are no marked pitches so you will be squashed in wherever, but...how many campsites have a view of the north face of the eiger


----------



## HikerG

Thanks for replies so far. When I read some info on the forum before everyone seemed to mention basing themselves at Interlaken. I'm not sure that's a great idea for me personally as it's a hiking holiday and all the walks are close to Grindlewald. Surely it would take too much time and be too expensive to use public transport from Interlaken to get close to Grindlewald for the walks?

Thanks for the link to Camping Eigernordwand, I actually found them on Google so it's good to have a recommendation from someone on here. Do you happen to know if they would have an issue with my awning?

Thanks

Gary


----------



## Bimobil

Not sure about your awning Gary, but seen as space is at a premium on this site, and it is a bit of a free for all, you may have to pay extra. but for location this site is hard to beat and is very popular with walkers/climbers all year round, the facilities are a little tired but ok,

10mins uphill to grindlewald center to a supermarket,
5mins to train station.

Darren.


----------



## Vennwood

Hi Gary,

We have been to that area several times, going again in June. Lauterbrunnen is ok. There are two sites there to choose from. Both offer good facilities but a tad on the expensive side Camping Jungfrau has a tight turn getting out but ok with care. Both have plenty of room for awnings. Jungfrau even provides two large wooden pallets for use in the awning in cases of wet weather

Where ever you go you need to catch a train or lift (some good deals on 6 day passes) and be prepared to pay each time. If you stay in Lauterbrunnen its 6.20SFR to get to Wengen or 8.20SFR to get to Grindlewald. There are numerous walks from Wengen - Mannlicken, Kleiner Shciedegg - Wengen or down into Grindlevald. 

From Lauterbrunnen you can easily get up to Murren with several walks down (or further up)

Great walks at Grindlewald - Frist, Grosse Shciedegg, Bussalp and for the strenuous you can walk over to Schineger Platter.

Great area


----------



## philbre

*I stayed at*

Camp Jungfrau in Lauterbrunnen last June

In my opinion, it would be a great place to base yourselves given your intended activities

I recommend it very highly


----------



## ob1

Gary - In my opinion you would have a job to beat Grindelwald for a walking type holiday, it being the walking mecca in the area. Be aware though that it is still a village with restricted facilities should you encounter a spell of poor weather, as you are always liable to do in the mountains. Also be aware that you lose the sun early at Lauterbrunnen, it being such a steep sided valley.

On balance I would also go for Interlaken (Lazy Rancho or Hobby Camp) giving more choice on other activities. No awning problems and Grindelwald and Lauterbrunnen are only a short distance away.

Ron


----------



## peejay

Hi;

It was a few years ago, but we stayed at Camping Gletscherdorf which is just on the outskirts of Grindlewald itself. I do remember the pitches being a bit small though so you might struggle if an awaning is essential, but the location was brilliant with spectacular views and just a few minutes walk from the town itself. We're not big walkers but had some lovely strolls from the site, it was spring and the wild flowers were beautiful.

Its in the campsite database along with a link to the campsite website, you could email them about your awning........

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=376

Pete


----------



## homenaway

peejay said:


> Hi;
> 
> It was a few years ago, but we stayed at Camping Gletscherdorf which is just on the outskirts of Grindlewald itself. I do remember the pitches being a bit small though so you might struggle if an awaning is essential, but the location was brilliant with spectacular views and just a few minutes walk from the town itself. We're not big walkers but had some lovely strolls from the site, it was spring and the wild flowers were beautiful.
> 
> . . .
> Pete


I agree with Pete about Camping Gletscherdorf. We stayed there last year in June and it was pretty full possibly due to the ACSI discount 

Some pitches were more spacious than others but generally level and I remember there were some awnings. It's in a great position with plenty of walks direct from the site.

Steve


----------

